# Looking for a Captain w/ a heart



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Dear OGF Captains (or friends/relatives of Captains)....
I bring this to you because you are the only ones that could possibly help. 
Here is the story....
I work at a nursing home 2 mornings a week. About a year ago, Scott, a very unlikely resident for a nursing home, wheeled himself into our dental office. Why was Scott so unique? Because he is only in his 40's, and lives as a permanent resident in a nursing home surrounded by many people that are more than twice his age. 
Scott immediately noticed the pictures that I had taped up on the wall of me holding some beautiful fish. Before he even said "Hi", he asked "Wow! Where did you catch those fish? Around here? What did you catch them on??" 
I'd be lying if I said that I didn't take an instant liking to him, I mean, it's just not that often that I get to talk "fish talk" working at the dental office 
Well, during that visit, Scott informed me that this was the first year that he could ever remember that he did not have a fishing license. He followed that up by saying that he didn't think that he would ever have another fishing license because of his situation. 
Guys... this absolutely hit home with me, and I mean hard. 
Here is a guy who has fished all of his life, and now believes that he will never be able to fish again because physical limitations. 
Meanwhile, we talked "fish talk" throughout his entire appointment. The dentist that I work with, rolled his eyes like he always does whenever I go off on one of my (frequent) fishing tangents 
Scott suffers from Muscular Dystrophy, and from what I understand has not been confined to a wheel chair for all that long. 
Scott is an AVID fisherman. Just like me. Just like you. I know how much it would mean to him to be able to get back out on the water like he used to. I know that he desperately needs the distraction from the everyday issues and battles that he fights. You and I both know that the outdoors has the miraculous ability to mend a broken soul. 
Whenever Scott and I talk, I can see the sparkle that talking about fishing brings to his eyes. But at the same time, I hear the sadness and hopelessness in his voice because he truly believes that he will never be able to fish again. 
Believe me, if my boat and truck could accommodate Scott and his wheelchair, I'd have him out fishing with me on a regular basis. Sadly, they cannot. 
So I am reaching out to those that have the ability to accommodate a wheelchair on their boat. Does such a boat even exist? Are there bathroom facilities on these boats? 
I told Scott today that I am going to do everything in my power to get him back out onto the water. I told him that he needed to work on the whole transportation aspect. 
I told Scott that he should probably have an assistant with him on the boat, should he have any physical needs while out on the water. 
I would volunteer for the job, but I am not a nurse, I work in the dental office. 
I don't need to go fishing with him. I just really want to see him enjoy life, even if it's only for a few hours. I just want to make this happen for him. 
My mailbox is pretty much full here, so you can either reply to this thread, find me on Facebook "Marcia Rubin", or send an email to Reelady AT Reelady.com 
Thanks to all of you who took the time to read my post. I do hope that you can find it in your heart to take Scott fishing. I know what that would mean to him.... :C
Marcia


----------



## igmire01 (Sep 13, 2009)

Marcia, I am not a captain, but after reading your post I can be of some "assistance" for your mission if you understand what I am talking about.............message me a verbal conversation number...........Thanks.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

Best of luck and keep us posted on this story.maybe a raffle would be a good idea to raise some funds for a charter.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Pretty sure the LindaMae can accomodate wheelchairs.
http://www.discoverydive.com/

ReelLady.....good of you to post this. Hope someone with the right boat can lend a hand.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Scott has no idea that I have "gone public" on my quest. I'm guessing that he just thinks that I know someone personally who would be willing to take him out for a few hours. 
The last thing I would ever want to do is make Scott feel like a "charity case", so I am trying to be as discrete about this as I can. He doesn't have (convenient) internet access, so I feel safe that he won't stumble upon my post. 
If he was to ever catch wind that there was a raffle to raise the funds to get him on the water, I'm just not sure how he would feel about it. I mean, I'm sure he would appreciate it very much, but at the same time, he is a "man", and from my experience with men, they like to do everything themselves 

Ideally... I just want him to have a "normal" experience, or as normal of an experience that he can have.... just like he used to, when he wasn't confined to a wheelchair. 

I asked him today "If you could go fishing for anything, what would it be?", and his reply was "Walleye fishing", and then he proceeded to tell me how his mom used to fry the walleye that he and his Dad had caught that day. 
According to Scott, he says to mix 1/2 Breadcrumbs with 1/2 Parmesan Cheese, and then pan fry it with oil and garlic..... lot's of garlic 
Unfortunately though, the nursing home that I work at prepares only Kosher food, so I don't think they'd be too thrilled with Scott bringing back some fresh walleye fillets... lol 
After I figure out how to get him out on the water, I'm going to start working on the second half of his outing.... Eating a good dinner


----------



## soydad (Jul 8, 2008)

Check with the Muscular Dystrophy Association, I think they have contacts that might be able to accomodate your friend. I believe that the Sandusky Firefighters and a group of Charter Captains have a day that they take disabled people fishing.


----------



## derwood144 (Oct 11, 2008)

Marcia,
I have a boat and would gladly get Scott out on the water. I know about moving people in wheelchairs, as I've been a paramedic for 25 years. All you need is a little know-how and some back muscle. I'd gladly take him out on our boat. Call me: Kirby 440-371-7949


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Cmon OGF lets get it done. My boats big enough but I cant get him in.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

fyi....called WW and the Linda Mae can accomodate wheel chairs and said they might need some muscle help depending on the person's abilities. They are entirely perch. Maybe Scott would be happy to know that is an option.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I appreciate it very very much. 
I have been contacted by a Lake Erie Charter Captain, who has offered to take Scott out walleye fishing. I've also been contacted by an avid angler/RN who has offered to come along to help Scott with the transfers to and from the boat, and any other medical needs that should arise. 
I'd love to tell you right now who has offered to help, but I don't feel right about sharing their names until I get the OK from them. 
*
So until then, PLEASE let these incredibly compassionate and generous men know how happy you are that people like them exist in this world today*


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Way to go OGF. Reel Lady, thanks for all you do and the ones that gave dont want recognition or they would have posted. Just glad to see that there are still people that care about there fellow man.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

derwood144 said:


> Marcia,
> I have a boat and would gladly get Scott out on the water. I know about moving people in wheelchairs, as I've been a paramedic for 25 years. All you need is a little know-how and some back muscle. I'd gladly take him out on our boat. Call me: Kirby 440-371-7949


As a father of a handicapped child I have some experience, whatever I can do to help let me know.


----------



## fear_no_fish (Dec 17, 2006)

I can help with money , muscle and / or support on a trip , keep me posted ?


Reel Lady said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I appreciate it very very much.
> I have been contacted by a Lake Erie Charter Captain, who has offered to take Scott out walleye fishing. I've also been contacted by an avid angler/RN who has offered to come along to help Scott with the transfers to and from the boat, and any other medical needs that should arise.
> I'd love to tell you right now who has offered to help, but I don't feel right about sharing their names until I get the OK from them.
> *
> So until then, PLEASE let these incredibly compassionate and generous men know how happy you are that people like them exist in this world today*


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

OK -- on to dinner. There's a local marina that will do a 'hook and cook' meal for you after your day of fishing. Clean the fish and carry it in and they will fry up your fish and serve it to you with fries and slaw for ten bucks. There's even a fish cleaning stationon the premises so you can clean the catch.

I would list the name, but they are not an advertiser... anyone interested can send a PM. 

RL - good post, let me know if I can help. I'd be glad to spring for his dinner.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I can only think of what it would be like to not be able to get out. I know When I lost my hand the first thoughts were of family and then how will I fish.

Going through therapy My theripist brought me some books on equipment to help. I can still fish to this day thanks to someone that cares enough like you and all the guys here.

If there is anything I can do to help let me know. My boat would handle a wheel chair but only has a porta-potty in the cabin. Would be hard to get into. But the offer is there anytime.

Good luck and way to step up OGF. Thats what makes me a proud member here


----------



## stinksbaittackle (Mar 27, 2009)

I would be glad to help out with the bait so this can happen!


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

WOW WTG OGF'rs  Reel Lady, your freek'n awesome!!! I wish Scott the best of luck on this trip. To whomever the kind people are that are helping out a big THANK YOU for making me smile at the end of this post.... 

Please let me know if there is anything I can possibly do to help.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Wow.... I just don't even know where to start, I have so much that I want to share with you!!!!! 
Here it goes...
I stopped by Scott's room after I was done working. He was pretty shocked to see me standing in his doorway to say the least. 
As soon as we made eye contact... I said "WE ARE GOING FISHING!!!" 
He was pretty much in shock, with that little tidbit of good news. 
But then he looked at me and said, "But I am afraid to get excited over this, because what if it doesn't happen? Then I will be in worse shape than I'm already in". 
I explained to him that the major hurdle is a thing of the past, and that was to find someone who was willing to take him out for a few hours. 
Now we just have to work out the fine details and logistics of the trip. 
He kept on starting off his sentences with "If this happens", or "If we really go fishing". After an hour of this nonsense talk, I looked him in his eyes and said "Scott... You ARE going fishing. No matter what. I WANT you to be excited about this, and I want you to tell everyone you know that you ARE going fishing". I made it pretty clear to him that I didn't want to hear any more if his "If's or maybe's".... lol 
After talking with Scott for over two hours, I completely understood why he was so afraid to get excited about this. He explained to me that over the last 20 years (His Muscular Dystrophy got pretty bad 20 years ago), many people have offered this or offered that, or said that they would do that. Sadly, and I do mean very sadly, very few of these promises were kept. 
When I first told Scott that I wanted to get him out on the water, he admitted to me now that he thought that I was just making yet another empty promise that would leave him disappointed. That makes me sad. 
But he knew I meant what I said when I showed up in his room with this absolutely incredible news. 
To be honest, I wasn't sure that I'd be able to get through our conversation without crying, and trust me, there were definitely moments that it was difficult. Scott really opened up to me in a very candid way as he talked about his health, and how this has affected his life on every level. 
He went on to explain how there is nobody that can understand exactly how much fishing would mean to him. 
I told him that was because until he met me, there may not have been. But, he's got me in his life now to make sure that he keeps doing the ONE thing that brings him pleasure and relief.... fishing. 
He told me that being out on the water will allow him to feel "normal". This was my goal from the start. I knew that he needed this, without ever talking to him about it. So to hear him say those words gave me goosebumps. 
Scott's health is not good, and from what he told me is deteriorating pretty quick. He has many other health issues and has had a countless number of surgeries on just about every part of his body. 
I have told him about this "Ohio fishing website", that is full of caring compassionate people.... just like him. I have encouraged him to join (although I haven't given him the name yet because he is not quite ready). 
He is truly in awe over the kindness and generosity that has been extended to him.... by complete strangers. 
I explained to him that fishermen have a deep bond, regardless of age, race, religion. We understand how the water heals your soul. 
He's already warned me that he's going to be a chatterbox on the boat because of how happy and excited he will be. 
Well, here is what I can tell you..... My goal is to keep this guy out on the water as long as he is physically able, and I'm going to do everything in my power to make sure that it happens. We, as fishermen, know how devastating it would be if you were told that you could never fish again. We, as a group, have the resources to give someone a reason to want to live. Right now, he has nothing to look forward to. No future plans. Nothing. 
Scott is a well educated man that once had a great job, a wife, a home, etc... Now, he just sits in his room by himself. It's just SO wrong for him to live like this. 
I'm pretty sure that he is sitting in his room right now battling with the "If I go fishing" and the "When I go fishing" thoughts. I also know that he expressed to me how incredibly grateful he is for these people that don't even know him to come forward to help.
So now we just have to work on the fine details and logistics of the trips. Unfortunately, he is not able to transfer into my truck because it is too tall. He said that he had a cousin that may be able to drive, but worried that his work schedule would get in the way. 
Alright... problem solved... We will get a rental car  His first concern was the cost (because he is on Medicaid). 
In the big picture, getting a rental car was just not a serious issue. It can be done. 
Fishing license. Yes! Scott WILL have a fishing license for 2010 !% Does anyone know if they have a discounted license for the handicapped? 
Next hurdle was transferring him into the rental car. Two strong people would be ideal. Providing the Registered nurse from OGF will be available, that leaves us only needing one more strong body. You would think that since I am picking him up at the front door to the nursing home that there would be someone to help. He is working on that. 
Next... Transfer from wheelchair into the boat. This could be interesting, but when Scott informed me that he would give up his right kidney for a day out on the water, I asked him if he wouldn't mind being plopped onto the dock in order to get him into the boat. He said he'd rather be "manhandled" than "babied"... lol Gotta love it! 
Next.... Fishing clothing. He is on lots of meds that don't mix too well with the sun. I believe I have a mens fishing shirt made out of the wicking/breathable material that will keep him cool yet protected from the sun. He's got good polarized glasses and a baseball hat. I suggested that he get Neutrogena Dry Touch 100 SPF sunblock w/helioplex. That stuff is absolutely incredible. 
The bathroom thing may still prove to be a bit tricky, but truly, it's just a small inconvenience compared to the big picture. He can use a portable urinal no problem. He told me that he's not going to eat for two days so that he doesn't have to worry about anything. I told him he was ridiculous, and that whatever happens, happens. No biggie... Just gotta keep that line wet ;-) 
Next... Transfer from the boat to the car. 
Next.... Transfer from car to restaurant. (I really want Scott to have a nice dinner. It's been WAY too long). Restaurant must have wheelchair accessible restrooms. Someone had mentioned earlier that there is a place that will cook up what you catch? Can you send me the name of the restaurant? I need to call and make sure that it can accommodate his wheelchair. 
Next... transfer him back into the rental car and take back to the nursing home :-( 
Next... transfer out of the car into his wheelchair and take back up to his room. 
Basically... I don't want him to worry about ONE thing. He was already worrying about money, transferring, bathroom, eating, driving, having drinking water on the boat, bringing tackle, etc.... 
I assured him that he has nothing to worry about, except getting his fishing license and catching fish  
I told him that I am the girl that can get things done and make things happen... not to worry.... it will all work out just fine  
And thanks to YOU, it's happening! 
I don't know about you, but I am still smiling ear to ear. I just can't wait to see him smiling all day! 
You will all get to meet Scott and see the incredible time he is having out on the water. There will definitely be pictures and videos taken of him doing what he loves to do best.... Fish 
I might even be able to talk him into coming to an OGF function to meet some of you face to face. He really is an incredible guy that we all could probably learn a little something from. I know I have.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

wow this is really a great story. You have such a big heart this will truly make this mans day. You are right fisherman do have big hearts and this story proves it. Can not wait to see the pics. Hope all goes well.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that has helped so far and I can't wait to see pictures. Bobby


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

Way to go girlfriend!!!!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Honestly, I have done nothing special here. 
The people that have offered their assistance to make this happen... well THEY are the ones who deserve all of the credit. 
Without them, this could have never happened. 
Please take a moment to thank them for reaching out to Scott. There generosity will help Scott more than probably anyone could imagine. I am going to make sure that Scott always has something to look forward to until he is no longer physically able. 

The folks listed below have offered to take Scott out on the water. How incredibly awesome is that?????? 

OGF Member Captain Dick at Reel Bad Habit Fishing Charters
http://www.reelbadhabitcharters.com 

OGF Member Captain Art at Lucky Strike Sport fishing 
http://www.lakeeriecaptain.com/

OGF Member derwood144 (Kirby)
OGF Member Wanderin Eyes

OGF Member - igmire01 (Paul) He is a registered nurse and has offered to basically be Scott's "private" nurse during these excursions. 

And then there are other members who have offered to help in any way they are able. Thank you!!!!!!!! I will contact you personally when I figure out exactly what our needs are. 

Thanks so much everyone :C


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I see it as a way to share this great sport that you don't need to take drugs or be a total jock to do. You need to love it and willing to share. Thats what this site is all about. I have seen people butting heads but nothing serious. This site has such great people and are willing to share and help.

Thking the time to notice someone like you have and wanting to help them is the same thing. I would enjoy getting the chance to meet Scott sometime. and you also. You both care about others and we all can use more of that.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is a picture of Scott holding up one of his treasures memories of when he caught this beautiful bass while on a fishing trip to Lake Okeechobee. 


Well, after all of this incredible amount of excitement.... I received some pretty devastating news from Scott this morning....
His doctors will not give him medical clearance to go out on a boat  
Today I showed went to work with a new fishing hat and a fishing shirt for Scott, knowing that I'd be stopping by his room to talk "fish" talk.
It's been almost two years since Scott has been on an "outing". His last outing was to an Indians game. But that was a loooooooooong time ago.
So Scott and I talked about what our options were, if any. Heck, I told him that if I had to bring in one of those traveling trout ponds to the parking lot of the nursing home in order for him to feel a fish on the end of his line, that I would make it happen. He laughed. I was serious... very serious.
So Scott and I have come up with a plan B.
Knowing that he has a 3-4 hour window that his Dr's are comfortable with determines where we can go. He lives in Beachwood at 271 and Cedar.
Obviously, it needs to have wheelchair access and have wheelchair accessible bathrooms nearby.
I really want to take him somewhere where I KNOW that he will catch some fish. Any suggestions? Do you know of any private ponds that are wheelchair friendly?
Meanwhile, Scott just went on and on and on about how much he cannot believe that perfect strangers have offered to do the things for him that they have. 
I have to tell you... he is such an amazing guy. I think I am pretty safe to say that he is dealing with his physical and social limitations better than I am. 
I've been brainstorming of other ways to get Scott involved in the fishing community. If you have any ideas you'd like to share... don't be shy!
I thank ALL of you have have offered to help out. We can still make this happen for Scott, just not in the way that we originally thought.

 
I'm gonna make it happen Scott!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Bless you both...


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> Well, after all of this incredible amount of excitement.... I received some pretty devastating news from Scott this morning....
> His doctors will not give him medical clearance to go out on a boat


I don't understand. He is a grown man. He can make his own decisions.
Why does a doctor have any say. I can check myself out of a hospital against doctors orders.
Tell him to go fishing.


----------



## fishingjunkie (Aug 25, 2009)

God bless you, Reel Lady, and Scott. I'm positive there is a special place in heaven for you and the others that responded to his situation. Your compassion, empathy and generousity in understanding not only his desire to fish, but his pride and his emotional state in general is unheard of. The world is a better place for you being in it.

Please keep us updated Scott's fishing options.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Thinking about shore fishing possibilities that are wheelchair accessible.

Pretty certain the pier at WestBranch would work. Good quality, wide, lots of room. Can swing by and look to make certain it would be a "roll" from the parking lot onto the pier.

The state park/launch at Marblehead has a huge concrete fishing pier/breakwall. No rocks.....poured concrete inside a steel frame. Boats coming in and out. Think eyes are caught there early and late season....and at night. Perch, sheephead.

Beartown Reservation (Bainbridge area off 306) has a lake with fishing decks built at waters edge. I know at least one of them would be roll on. This place gets very weedy.....not sure how it is now.

Maybe guys know of other places that could work.


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Lewzer said:


> I don't understand. He is a grown man. He can make his own decisions.
> Why does a doctor have any say. I can check myself out of a hospital against doctors orders.
> Tell him to go fishing.


Thats not how it works


----------



## Fishmonger (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've seen wheelchairs on the platform at Wildwood (near the beach). Unfortunately I dont know how good the fishing is there. I've only caught Gobies..


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Marcia, I am very sorry to hear this news. I was really looking forward to meeting Scott. He still has a standing invitation to go on my boat anytime. Maybe we can take the Doctor. Tell Scott to keep working to get stronger and we can still go fishing. Thank you Reel Lady stay in touch.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Reel Bad Habit said:


> Marcia, I am very sorry to hear this news. I was really looking forward to meeting Scott. He still has a standing invitation to go on my boat anytime. Maybe we can take the Doctor. Tell Scott to keep working to get stronger and we can still go fishing. Thank you Reel Lady stay in touch.




And if his Doctor does not want to go, I have a Doc I fish with that will be more than glad to be a part of helping out.


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

Is it possible that the doc's would clear him to go on a larger boat like a head boat maybe???


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

This sounds like a great story for WKYC. How about it Big Daddy?

We could get the Nautica Queen but I'm not sure it would troll too well.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

I think reel bad habits boat is fine as long as a Doc is there. They are worried about his time away from the hospital from the sounds of it. I sure for his sake that this can be worked out.


----------



## jeremyswallace (Jan 31, 2009)

f**** the doc. just dont tell him all the truth about where are a fishing at.. Let the man be happy that is all he wants I will help if it means gettting him fishing. I will even go lie the doc. I hate doctor that wont let people live there life out.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not aware of the particulars in regards to his medical needs,but having the best doctor around on board would do little good if the proper medical equipment was not on the boat if there was an emergency.I'd fell better about the situation with an EMT or critical care RN with him on the trip with the proper medical equipment.


----------



## Bopper (Jun 17, 2006)

Well said DoubleJ...docs are useless, medics & rn's with critical care experience are great people to have around in an emergency.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

I've worked as a cardiothoracic intensive care RN for 12 years now and speaking from experience, I find it hard to believe this young man cant take a short trip out on the big pond to have a chance to crank in an eye.I would have to know more details,maybe he has a trach?That would be 1 of the few reasons for the docs not to give their approval.most physicians are going to error on the side of safety of course,and dont want to expose themselves to the liability.I would think he would be fine on a charter boat with a medic onboard.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Dear friends,
Well, after feeling like I ran into a brick wall when Scott delivered the bad news that his Dr. wouldn't give him clearance to go, I now feel like a racehorse who is just on the verge of exploding out of the gate 
I went to visit Scott after work today. We met for lunch at the restaurant in the nursing home, and then we found a quiet corner where I whipped out my laptop and started showing him fishing pictures. Yup... I got him all fired up 
We head back to his room where we just sat and talked. I love talking to Scott because of how open and candid he is with what he shares with me. Yeah, much of it is hard to hear, but hearing the hard stuff puts some serious fire under my butt to do whatever I need to do to make this trip happen. 
I figured that since Scott was willing to be so open with me, that he deserved the same from me. 
After having a LOT of time to digest everything that Scott has (so openly) shared with me over the last few weeks, I have come to a conclusion. 
You see, Scott has told me that his days are numbered. How numbered they are is anyone's guess. Could be tomorrow, could be 5 years. He also told me that it is just a matter of time until he will be unable to leave his bed. 
He has had 18 surgeries, with 3 more to go, at least for now. 
He said it would be a blessing if the Dr. informed him that he had one more week to live. 
So with that information, I very openly shared my feelings. Talking to him about dying was very difficult for me, but if I really wanted to convey my feelings to him, I knew that I could not tip toe around the subject. So I laid it out on the table.... 
I said... "Scott. You've already told me that you have nothing in life to look forward to other than the Dr. walking into your room and telling you that you have terminal cancer and have a week to live. That is just SO wrong that anyone should have to live a life like that. I told him that he is not living right now, unless you would consider sitting around waiting to die, "living". 
I said... "Right now, you still have the ability to go and do the ONE thing that makes you feel whole. It is a window of time, and this window could be a very small window at that."
I continued... "Scott, if a Dr. would not give me medical clearance to get out on the boat, I would basically say, "SEE YA! I'm GOING FISHING". And if I happen to die out on a boat, doing what I loved to do most, then everyone could absolutely be assured that I died happy, although it would suck for the other people on the boat to have to walk around my dead body... lol 
And then I made my final point. I said, "Scott, you are alive right now, you are not dead. Therefore, you need to LIVE NOW and do what you LOVE NOW while you have the ability. 
I begged him to "Please let us do this for you. We can make you feel alive. We can give you something to always look forward to. Please don't deny us the pleasure of seeing you happy and smiling."
Yup... I totally said exactly how I was feeling, and I think he really heard me. 
So now that I had his complete attention, I wanted to address the issue with the Dr, and the other issues that were weighing heavy on his mind. 
I don't know if it was my speech about what I would say to the Dr. if he told me I couldn't go fishing or what, but Scott told me that he just wouldn't tell his Dr. he was going. He will tell them that he'll be gone for the afternoon, but won't give them details. Now Scott says that it is none of their business  Ahhh.... that was music to my ears. I mean, my gosh.. this is HIS life, and he is of total sound mind, therefore he is totally capable of making these decisions himself, weighing out the risk versus the benefits of his decision. 
Issue number one.... solved
Issue number two.... (literally).... Well Scott has some major issues with his whole digestive tract. Not having a head on the boat (should he need it) was definitely an issue. I do understand why this would be an issue for him. And just today, out of the blue like a bolt of lightning, I solved that problem. A portable commode and a sheet! And rather than him giving me reasons as to why my idea would not work, he shocked me by instantly saying, "Yeah, I think that would work!" Hooray!!!!! 
Issue number two.... solved 
Issue number three.... The sun. Scott is on some medication that specifically says to avoid the sun. Captain Art (from the Lucky Strike Charters) solved this problem on the phone with me yesterday  He said, "No problem, we will put an huge umbrella over him. If that doesn't keep him out of the sun, then we will put up the tarps, no problem at all!" 
Issue three.... solved 
Now issue number four is a biggie, and to be honest, I just don't know how to get him past this. All of his other issues are logistical. This next issue is all in his head, and because of that, I am helpless. 
He feels like he will be a HUGE burden on the Captain and anyone else who is there on the boat. 
He says to me..."Do they really know what they are getting into? Do they realize that I can't walk and need total assistance to transfer? They don't even know me, I just don't understand why they would offer to do this???? 
What if I get motion sickness and have to go back in. I would totally ruin their day, and they'd probably be upset that all of this effort was for nothing. A waste of their time, a waste of money on gas, etc....."
I assured him, or at least tried to assure him that that time out on the water would be all about him, and what he needs. I told him that if he got sick on the boat, that I would hold his throw up bucket and rub his back while he was puking. NO BIG DEAL! I have raised two children, and have worked in dentistry for over 20 years. I am pretty much immune to any type of bodily fluid, regardless of where it comes from.... 
I mean heck, if Scott only got to be on the boat for 10 minutes, that would be a BEAUTIFUL thing. And if attempt number one didn't quite work out as planned, well then we'll just have to attempt again. NO PROBLEM. 
But trying to convince him that he is no burden, and that there is NO problem that he could present us with that we could not find a solution. 
It has been THREE LONG years since Scott has left the nursing home. That is just wrong on so many levels (along with lots of other things that are just wrong about his situation). 
I understand how the thought of doing this can be a bit overwhelming. But I also understand that Scott's time out on the water will bring some very much needed "peace and serenity" back into his life. 
We just need to get past that first trip, and the next trip will be so much easier on him. All of his worries and concerns will become a thing of the past, when he see's that the "crew" not only survived the day with him, but ended up having one of the greatest days of their lives as well. He didn't disagree. 
So there you have it friends !% This is going to happen. 
We have a few details that need to be addressed. If you have any suggestions, or would like to offer some assistance, that would be wonderful. 
We need a transport car. I have a truck and a Mazda. My truck is too tall for transfers, my Mazda is too short. We need a midsize car that he could easily transfer into. 
Scott lives in Beachwood at 271 and Cedar. Do we have a fellow fisherman that would be willing to do the driving that also has the strength and ability to help him with transfers? We definitely need strength here. Scott weighs 180, but is pretty much like lifting dead weight. 
If we can't locate a strong fisherman with a midsize car, then our next option would be to rent a car, and then go find a strong fisherman to come along. 
Secondly, we need a portable commode. Does anyone know if this is something that can be rented from a health supply? Does anyone have one in the attic that they could let us borrow? 
I'm so excited how this is all slowly coming together, even after that bad news that we got earlier. I don't like hitting brick walls, that's for sure.... 
But, the wall is down, and we can move on. LIFE IS GOOD!!!!!!! 
Thank you to ALL that have shown such interest, compassion and generosity towards Scott. Your actions have caught Scott completely off guard, which is actually a beautiful thing. The fishing community is such an awesome group of people, that I am so proud to say that I belong to. 
Now lets make this happen!!! 
Marcia


----------



## Smokeshowin (Jun 13, 2007)

Toilet seat on a bucket works in a pinch. Captain may even have one. just need to elevate it to make use more easy for him. As a handicapped individual myself ,Thanks for all you are doing. May be there myself before long.
Chri


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

any plans for a trip yet?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Reel Lady, I will donate some money if needed. It wont be a ton, but the way I see it everything helps! You're an angel! And I could only hope if I be near his shoes some day that there is someone like you there to help bring my distant dreams to fruition. God bless


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Working in a nursing home you should have access to a potty chair. Take it with you they can be taken apart very easily and set up in a hurry. They don't take up much space either. I work for a home medical equipment company and still have connections if you need one or anything else you may need for that matter. I am just north of Columbus but I will do whatever I can to help in this situation as well.


----------

